# encouraging root growth?



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

How do I encourage root growth?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

edit


----------



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

Cause my stem plants keep uprooting...it takes forever for most of my stem plants to root.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Yo may use some lead weighs to keep them down, plant them as bunches and burry the lovest node with the leaves as well. Pruning the aerial roots if there is any will also help to grow substrate roots. You may also stick the roots with an angel to the substrat not vertical.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

How deep is your substrate? Like Yildirim said, don't plant a bare stem when you plant a stem plant. Leave the leaves of the lower nodes intact and they will act as anchors to hold down the stem, assuming you have enough substrate depth to accomplish this.


----------



## 5380 (Jun 16, 2005)

Eco-complete was too fine to keep my plants down while the rubber pleco swam through them, so i tied a couple peices of thread to the stem and that seemed to hold them down.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

When I hear stem plants are not taking root, or doing it very "slowly" my first question is how much light do you have? This is the most common reason for stem plants not to root, or to only root on the upper portions of the stem. Please give us all your tank specs.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

edit


----------

